# File system full when its not.



## paulfrottawa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this is my problem from cd /

```
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     59441152 Dec 27 07:31 Xorg.core
```

some output of ll

```
myx64# ll
total 58152
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel          793 May  1  2009 .cshrc
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel          260 May  1  2009 .profile
drwxrwxr-x   2 root  operator       512 Dec 24 20:26 .snap
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel         6197 May  1  2009 COPYRIGHT
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     59441152 Dec 27 07:31 Xorg.core
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel         1024 Dec 25 04:28 bin
drwxr-xr-x   8 root  wheel         1024 Dec 25 21:55 boot
```

I'm getting a file system is full when building the gnome2 port. 


```
FreeBSD myx64.localhost 7.2-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p5 #0: Fri Dec 25 16:59:38 EST 2009     [email]root@myx64.localh[/email]ost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/myx64  amd64
```

my uname -a

here is my df output.


```
Filesystem         1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ar0s1a           507630   506574   -39554   108%    /
devfs                      1        1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/ar0s1e           507630    15656   451364     3%    /tmp
/dev/ar0s1f         72488302 10686918 56002320    16%    /usr
/dev/ar0s1d          2008622    82874  1765060     4%    /var
linprocfs                  4        4        0   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```

___________________________

And its starting to get slow.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 27, 2009)

well, root is full

btw, adding *-h* flag to *df*, will write human friendly output


----------



## sverreh (Dec 27, 2009)

ar0s1a seems to be full?

Maybe getting rid of the Xorg.core will help?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 27, 2009)

sverreh
I suppose you mean to just rm .Xorg.core


----------



## sverreh (Dec 27, 2009)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> sverreh
> I suppose you mean to just rm .Xorg.core



Yes, that's what I meant. It  seems like a core dump from an error in Xorg, and you probably don't need it. I just checked my /, and I don't have a file named .Xorg.core, so I assume that it is safe to remove it. Just in case I'm wrong, you could move it to another place (f.inst /tmp) instead of just removing it. I mean, use mv instead of rm. Then you can easily restore it if removing it messes things up. (Which I don't think will happen.)


----------

